# The Best Mtl RTA Ever ???



## Puff the Magic Dragon (6/1/22)

According to Daniel of DJLsb Vapes, the YachtVape Pandora MTL RTA V2 is the best Mtl RTA ever.
(He gives it an A+ rating). IMO he is one of the best reviewers. Mike (Mike Vapes) and Vic (Vaping with Vic) also rate it very highly. The exception here is GrimmGreen who rates it as the worst tank ever.

I don't do Mtl so I won't be getting one, but perhaps the Mtl vapers would have their opinions on this.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (6/1/22)

The deck looks like the love child of an Expro v4 and a Pioneer, and the Airflow adjustment looks like it really easy to adjust, but gimmicks don't guarantee excellent flavour. I personally won't be an "early adopter" of this RTA, but if they do make it to SA shores and I can pick up a decent 2nd hand one to play with, I'll give it a go.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (6/1/22)

Very interesting @Puff the Magic Dragon . DJLsb, Vic, Mike, Grimm.... all good names to go by with mixed feelings between them. Now claiming this one is THE BEST ever does still make me think: is it the best ever of all MTL RTA's, or was it the best MTL RTA he has tried ever.

Looking at older lists of BEST MTL RTA we saw the likes of Vandy Vape BSKR's, Hellvape MD, Kayfun's, Precisio, Pioneer and now Pandora (funny how many RTA's starting with "P" is on the list).

Now my interest is peaked even more for this one though, on the list it goes of XMAS 2022 items, lets see if it stays on the list or something else comes past.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1


----------



## Viper_SA (6/1/22)

Would like to watch some videos tonight.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Munro31 (6/1/22)

My experience with revolving airflow that's under the coils is not very good, on a mtl I want precise airflow and so far every deck I have tried that has some revolving thing in it just doesn't have that tight airflow I enjoy

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 2


----------



## Grand Guru (6/1/22)

The Pandora isn’t available locally unfortunately but I do trust DJLSB’s opinion. If he rates it A+, it musts be darn good but I don’t think the airflow control argument holds water. Any experienced Vaper knows by now that what counts is what comes from underneath the coils. So basically the external AFC ring is there as a marketing argument virtually multiplying the AFC options but in reality it won’t make any difference. What counts is what you dial your airflow at under the coil.
The deck design looks pretty similar to the Pioneer deck so it should be good.
The chimney looks nicely domed and low which is also a good indicator.

But claiming it's the best (or worst for that matter) RTA ever made is not credible in my opinion.... At this stage, performance has evolved so much that simplicity and ease of use have become major criteria and in that domain the Siren 2 22mm and V4, the Vertex, the Expromizers 4 and 5, the Ether and the pioneer have not left much space for improvement!!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 3


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (6/1/22)

Grand Guru said:


> the Siren 2 22mm and V4, the Vertex, the Expromizers 4 and 5, the Ether and the pioneer have not left much space for improvement!!



And don't forget the Tauren's... old and new.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Grand Guru (6/1/22)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> And don't forget the Tauren's... old and new.


I'm still to try the new one... there's surprisingly no hype around it though

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (6/1/22)

Grand Guru said:


> I'm still to try the new one... there's surprisingly no hype around it though



I know, it's weird, but that is always the case with any Thunderheads Creations product. They don't hype it up, but it just works. I have to say the MAX range was not up my alley, but it does not mean that it wont work for someone else. But living in the realm of RDL and MTL the rest of their "creations" are all brilliant and the quality is always outstanding. And I am not just saying that because I have a Tauren addiction, I have a Tauren addiction because for me it is an underrated product that works perfect for me. Which leads to the fact that you see a lot of other brands trading hands, but how often do you see someone getting rid of a THC product? Even Sir Vape stocked up on some Tauren Beest RTA's. I should maybe get one for my Hex...

Reactions: Agree 3 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Grand Guru (6/1/22)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> I know, it's weird, but that is always the case with any Thunderheads Creations product. They don't hype it up, but it just works. I have to say the MAX range was not up my alley, but it does not mean that it wont work for someone else. But living in the realm of RDL and MTL the rest of their "creations" are all brilliant and the quality is always outstanding. And I am not just saying that because I have a Tauren addiction, I have a Tauren addiction because for me it is an underrated product that works perfect for me. Which leads to the fact that you see a lot of other brands trading hands, but how often do you see someone getting rid of a THC product? Even Sir Vape stocked up on some Tauren Beest RTA's. I should maybe get one for my Hex...


The Beest is the king of RDL for me along the intake single.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (6/1/22)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> I know, it's weird, but that is always the case with any Thunderheads Creations product. They don't hype it up, but it just works. I have to say the MAX range was not up my alley, but it does not mean that it wont work for someone else. But living in the realm of RDL and MTL the rest of their "creations" are all brilliant and the quality is always outstanding. And I am not just saying that because I have a Tauren addiction, I have a Tauren addiction because for me it is an underrated product that works perfect for me. Which leads to the fact that you see a lot of other brands trading hands, but how often do you see someone getting rid of a THC product? Even Sir Vape stocked up on some Tauren Beest RTA's. I should maybe get one for my Hex...



I don't own a single Tauren product  will need to remedy that....

Reactions: Agree 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Viper_SA (6/1/22)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> I don't own a single Tauren product  will need to remedy that....



I have 8 of their drip tips

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Munro31 (6/1/22)

Viper_SA said:


> I have 8 of their drip tips


Wise man, buying bits at a time!

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (6/1/22)

Viper_SA said:


> I have 8 of their drip tips



I have some spare Tauren Grub Screws if you want some, then you have driptips and screws...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (6/1/22)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> I have some spare Tauren Grub Screws if you want some, then you have driptips and screws...



Nothing wrong with that ... then you can suck, and well ... ja

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (6/1/22)

But back to the Pandora, I think it will be just fitting to get a Pandora RTA and to put it on top of my Pandora Box Mod... Vape Life Goals have to be achieved!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (6/1/22)

Just be careful when you open that Pandora(s) Box ... it's potentially deeper than a rabbit hole

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (6/1/22)

Jokes aside ... the Pandora and the new Tauren are on my radar, and I'd be interested in a "shootout" or comparison to some of the other proven MTL workhorses like, (in no specific order), the Vertex, Expro, Siren, Brunhilde et al.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Zack Damon (30/11/22)

anyone try this MTL RTA yet?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Grand Guru (30/11/22)

Nope. That wheel "of fortune" looked very gimmick...

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Silver (30/11/22)

Missed this thread
Thanks for creating it @Puff the Magic Dragon 
This tank sounds very good.

Wouldnt mind trying it 

So far my top MTL workhorse tanks are the Rose MTL, Expromiser V4, Arbiter Solo MTL and the Kayfun V3 Mini
I have tried a few others but these four have served me very well. 

For me, a MTL tank needs to have 
- tight airflow 
- rich and dense flavour
- no leaks or gurgles
- be easy to coil and wick

Ease of use and ease of pitstopping has become more important over the past year or two. I don't have as much patience as I used to, lol.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Doug1170 (30/11/22)

Problem with the Pandoras in SA is you cant get spares for them . I broke my glass cant find a spare for it anywhere in sa

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (30/11/22)

Doug1170 said:


> Problem with the Pandoras in SA is you cant get spares for them . I broke my glass cant find a spare for it anywhere in sa



I hear you @Doug1170 
This is the problem with many vape devices, not just ones not stocked here. But ones that are good but are older.

Especially if you like me and you look after them and they last for years
The hardware is changing so fast - that when you need something, its long gone.

Solution is that if you buy a tank and you really, really like it (i.e. you know its going to be a long-termer) - then get a spare one and maybe one or two spare glasses while you can.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blujeenz (30/11/22)

Doug1170 said:


> Problem with the Pandoras in SA is you cant get spares for them . I broke my glass cant find a spare for it anywhere in sa


Perhaps an SS tube machined to fit, although you'd loose the ability to see the juice level.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (30/11/22)

Doug1170 said:


> Problem with the Pandoras in SA is you cant get spares for them . I broke my glass cant find a spare for it anywhere in sa


Try these guys ... measure up the height and have them make up one for you, http://sightglass.co.za/sight-glass-tubes/

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Stranger (1/12/22)

Funny you mention that, I have mailed them and asked if they will take small orders for vape tanks as I need some Dvarw spares. Anyone who needs is welcome to jump on an order

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Doug1170 (1/12/22)

Im using the spare Ultum glass but I hate ultem - never thought of that thers a glass tube place near me Ill check it out 
Thank you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (6/12/22)

I have a few great MTL RTAs

Hard to say which is best but if I had to pick only one it would be the Fumytech Rose MTL

Flavour - rich, dense, top notch
Ease of build - easy
Ease of wick - easy
Leaks? - not a sausage 
Tank capacity - 3ml, could be bigger I guess but at least it’s not 2ml
Reliability - rock solid reliable. No issues. Consistent.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Silver (6/12/22)

PS - it needs a clean - it went on the trip to VapeCon and was my main driver there.
Was in my backpack a lot of the time, at all angles.
And in my pocket, where it picked up dust & lint
No problems

Didn't rewick it or fight with it once.

Its a true champ.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Doug1170 (6/12/22)

I own to many mtl tanks (14 )- I have setled on 4 favourites now need to get rid of the rest .
My four favourites now are 1 Expromizor V 1,4 2 Apsire neko 3 expromizor v5 4 pioneer .
I dont own any high end ones cant afford them but happy with those 4

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver (6/12/22)

Doug1170 said:


> I own to many mtl tanks (14 )- I have setled on 4 favourites now need to get rid of the rest .
> My four favourites now are 1 Expromizor V 1,4 2 Apsire neko 3 expromizor v5 4 pioneer .
> I dont own any high end ones cant afford them but happy with those 4



Expromizer for the win

That's probably my number 2 position
Although mine is a V4 I think

Haven't tried the V5 yet

Reactions: Winner 1


----------

